# Parts CL145C



## Zeb123 (May 10, 2019)

This a continuation of another thread (Oh happy day). I have a CL145C s# 10807TKL14. I need the large spindle bearing, part# AS5112T2, the expander part #PT524T1 and the expander screws part # PT1165RH1. Grizzly does not have them. Ted does not have a new bearing but is looking for a good used one. Thanks for any help.


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 10, 2019)

264307044571
That's an Ebay item number for a nice used set I saw.


----------



## Zeb123 (May 10, 2019)

Thanks! I see these are for a heavy 10. That is a differant part number AS511R2 vs AS 511T2 for the 13". Wonder what the difference is?


----------



## Zeb123 (May 11, 2019)

Looking for measurements on the large bearing expander PT524T1 for the 13" lathe. I guess I will find out how well  I can run a file!


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 11, 2019)

Sorry, I didnt realize you had a 13" totally different than a 10"


----------



## Zeb123 (May 11, 2019)

No problem Mr. Ted came through with what I need. I am a happy camper!


----------



## Zeb123 (May 14, 2019)

Serial card filled out on 12-30-1965, shipped 01-26-1966. MCHRY. SUPPLY 183-4, where ever that is. Shipped with CE2545D, I can only assume that is the motor?


----------



## Zeb123 (May 14, 2019)

A little progress today between phone calls and jobs. I cleaned and lubed both of the spare chucks that came with the lathe. Evapo- Rust is some good stuff. The chucks were covered in rust but fortunately it was surface rust as there was no pitting, just staining. Both chucks are Skinner, one 3 jaw and one 4 jaw. The chuck that was mounted on the lathe is in good shape as far as I can tell. I can find no numbers on the chuck, only 7600 and the jaw number on the jaws. At one time there was a round medallion on the face of the chuck. Not much to go on I know. The felts are here just waiting on the bearing from Ted, should be here this week.


----------



## Zeb123 (May 15, 2019)

Received the new bearing today, thanks Ted, and installed. Will run 220 tomorrow, I hope.


----------



## Zeb123 (May 16, 2019)

Lynn Made her first chips tonight in her new home!


----------



## Zeb123 (May 17, 2019)

I ran her for about 20 min. on low speed to see if the bearing caps would get hot, just above ambient. Then I ran her on high speed for about the same amount of time and the caps are just warm to the touch. She is going to be a pleasure to run and work with. There is just no comparison to her and the 9X20 Jet I have been using.


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 17, 2019)

I would recomend you do a bearing lift test with a dial indicator to be sure you have adequate clearance for proper lube. My heavy 10 doesn't even get warm after prolonged turning sessions. If you disengage the belts so that the spindle turns freely can you give it a spin? Will it make a full revolution at least without stopping or dragging?


----------



## Bamban (May 17, 2019)

woodtickgreg said:


> I would recomend you do a bearing lift test with a dial indicator to be sure you have adequate clearance for proper lube. My heavy 10 doesn't even get warm after prolonged turning sessions. If you disengage the belts so that the spindle turns freely can you give it a spin? Will it make a full revolution at least without stopping or dragging?



What is the acceptable number of revolutions for properly adjusted one? 

What torque spec in ft-lbs you guys use for the bearing caps? I could not find one anywhere. Tight is too broad of a spec


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 17, 2019)

It's not that a number of revolutions is how you set it, but it will tell if its tight and if its dragging or has restriction. I have a rebuild manual at home with the specs but I dont know what they are off the top of my head. What concerned me was that you said the bearing caps are getting warm.


----------



## Zeb123 (May 17, 2019)

A DTI is on my wish list at the moment. With the belt loose the spindle has no detectable dragging. I do have the rebuild manual along with a complete set of wicks which I will install when my business slows a bit. Hopefully i will have a DTI by then.


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 17, 2019)

Cool, if you have the manual then you have the specs.


----------

